# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  Учебник по PHP

## beramb_

Руководство по PHP5
Это руководство состоит, главным образом, из справочника функций, а также содержит справочник языка, комментарии к наиболее важным из отличительных особенностей PHP, и другие дополнительные сведения.
http://web-masteru.info/page-27.html

Учебник по PHP4
Книга является в некотором роде учебником по Web-программированию. Автор сделал попытку написать ее так, чтобы даже самый неподготовленный читатель, владеющий лишь основами программирования на одном из алгоритмических языков, смог овладеть большинством необходимых знаний и в минимальные сроки начать профессиональную работу в Web.
http://web-masteru.info/page-27.html

Самоучитель PHP5
Дфнная книга является превосходным учебным пособием, позволяющим быстро освоить и эффективно использовать PHP. Здесь вы найдете все, что для этого необходимо: от описания настройки PHP, основ CGI и базовых конструкций языка, до работы с сессиями, каналами, сокетами и другими специальными технологиями PHP. Особое место занимает рассмотрение взаимодействия PHP с базами данных. В книге рассмотрены, как MySQL, так и SQLite, поддерживаемая PHP5.
http://web-masteru.info/page-27.html

----------


## Defused

Очень хороший курс для начинающих.



В интернете полно мест, где можно скачать.

----------


## Ricardo

> Очень хороший курс для начинающих.
> В интернете полно мест, где можно скачать.


Может и ссылочку дадате? Буду очень признателен.

----------


## softuna

Учебник PHP + видеоуроки, хорошая подборка и для начинающего и для продвинутого программера

----------


## Tatiana_ya

спасибо)

----------


## kalpsik

а Zend'овской книжки по php в печатном варианте ни у кого не завалялось случайно? готов приобрести или взять напрокат=)

----------

